# Hard drive errors

## tribbe

I recently noticed errors are recurring fairly frequently with one of my hard drives:

```
[263277.680564] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x180 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[263277.680566] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[263277.680567] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[263277.680569] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[263277.680571] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:38:58:29:01/00:00:7c:00:00/40 tag 7 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:40:08:2a:01/00:00:7c:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[263277.680572] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[263277.680573] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[263277.680575] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:40:08:2a:01/00:00:7c:00:00/40 tag 8 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:40:08:2a:01/00:00:7c:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[263277.680576] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[263277.680578] ata5: hard resetting link

[263278.031071] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[263278.031968] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[263278.031971] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[263278.032899] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[263278.032902] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[263278.033247] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[263278.033252] ata5: EH complete

[264348.385383] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x30000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[264348.385385] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[264348.385387] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[264348.385389] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[264348.385392] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:80:28:58:f4/00:00:77:00:00/40 tag 16 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:80:28:58:f4/00:00:77:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[264348.385393] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[264348.385393] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[264348.385396] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:88:b0:2f:f5/00:00:77:00:00/40 tag 17 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:80:28:58:f4/00:00:77:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[264348.385396] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[264348.385399] ata5: hard resetting link

[264348.735917] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[264348.736743] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[264348.736746] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[264348.737775] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[264348.737779] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[264348.738103] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[264348.738109] ata5: EH complete

[264954.982486] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[264954.989424] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[266301.389717] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0xc0 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[266301.389718] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[266301.389719] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[266301.389721] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[266301.389724] ata5.00: cmd 60/40:30:e0:e4:ac/00:00:6e:00:00/40 tag 6 ncq 32768 in

         res 40/00:38:f8:e3:ac/00:00:6e:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[266301.389724] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[266301.389725] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[266301.389727] ata5.00: cmd 60/18:38:f8:e3:ac/00:00:6e:00:00/40 tag 7 ncq 12288 in

         res 40/00:38:f8:e3:ac/00:00:6e:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[266301.389728] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[266301.389731] ata5: hard resetting link

[266301.740255] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[266301.740812] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[266301.740815] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[266301.741812] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[266301.741815] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[266301.742174] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[266301.742180] ata5: EH complete

[266757.629112] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[266757.636301] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[267968.005497] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0xc00 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[267968.005499] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[267968.005500] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[267968.005502] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[267968.005505] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:50:20:eb:da/00:00:08:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:58:d0:eb:da/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[267968.005505] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[267968.005506] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[267968.005508] ata5.00: cmd 60/58:58:d0:eb:da/00:00:08:00:00/40 tag 11 ncq 45056 in

         res 40/00:58:d0:eb:da/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[267968.005509] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[267968.005512] ata5: hard resetting link

[267968.356034] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[267968.358483] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[267968.358486] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[267968.359427] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[267968.359430] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[267968.359780] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[267968.359785] ata5: EH complete

[268560.275702] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[268560.282559] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[270362.921938] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[270362.929168] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[272165.568827] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[272165.576171] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[273968.215671] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[273968.223759] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[274288.352751] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x60000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[274288.352752] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[274288.352754] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[274288.352756] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[274288.352758] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:88:80:ce:35/00:00:1f:00:00/40 tag 17 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:88:80:ce:35/00:00:1f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[274288.352759] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[274288.352760] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[274288.352762] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:90:30:cf:35/00:00:1f:00:00/40 tag 18 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:88:80:ce:35/00:00:1f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[274288.352763] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[274288.352765] ata5: hard resetting link

[274288.703293] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[274288.703804] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[274288.703807] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[274288.704725] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[274288.704728] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[274288.705073] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[274288.705079] ata5: EH complete

[274447.114808] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x30000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[274447.114810] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[274447.114811] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[274447.114814] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[274447.114816] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:80:00:01:5e/00:00:21:00:00/40 tag 16 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:88:00:05:7c/00:00:21:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[274447.114817] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[274447.114818] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[274447.114820] ata5.00: cmd 60/a8:88:00:05:7c/00:00:21:00:00/40 tag 17 ncq 86016 in

         res 40/00:88:00:05:7c/00:00:21:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[274447.114821] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[274447.114823] ata5: hard resetting link

[274447.465320] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[274447.465830] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[274447.465833] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[274447.466770] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[274447.466773] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[274447.467123] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[274447.467128] ata5: EH complete

[275244.630360] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x300000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[275244.630362] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[275244.630363] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[275244.630366] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[275244.630368] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:a0:30:7a:6b/01:00:27:00:00/40 tag 20 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:a8:38:7b:6b/00:00:27:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[275244.630369] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[275244.630370] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[275244.630372] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:a8:38:7b:6b/01:00:27:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:a8:38:7b:6b/00:00:27:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[275244.630373] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[275244.630375] ata5: hard resetting link

[275244.980898] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[275244.981408] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[275244.981411] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[275244.982348] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[275244.982352] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[275244.982694] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[275244.982699] ata5: EH complete

[275401.359424] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0xc SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[275401.359426] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[275401.359427] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[275401.359429] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[275401.359432] ata5.00: cmd 60/08:10:48:26:05/00:00:42:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 4096 in

         res 40/00:18:c8:39:68/00:00:26:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[275401.359433] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[275401.359434] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[275401.359436] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:18:c8:39:68/00:00:26:00:00/40 tag 3 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:18:c8:39:68/00:00:26:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[275401.359436] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[275401.359439] ata5: hard resetting link

[275401.709957] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[275401.710727] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[275401.710731] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[275401.711697] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[275401.711700] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[275401.712127] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[275401.712133] ata5: EH complete

[275770.863100] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[275770.870024] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[277573.509631] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[277573.516696] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[277676.244241] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x3000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[277676.244243] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[277676.244245] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[277676.244258] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[277676.244261] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:60:30:51:07/01:00:54:00:00/40 tag 12 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:68:38:52:07/00:00:54:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[277676.244262] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[277676.244263] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[277676.244265] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:68:38:52:07/01:00:54:00:00/40 tag 13 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:68:38:52:07/00:00:54:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[277676.244266] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[277676.244268] ata5: hard resetting link

[277676.594727] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[277676.595288] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[277676.595291] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[277676.596226] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[277676.596229] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[277676.596576] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[277676.596582] ata5: EH complete

[277684.285994] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0xc00 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[277684.285996] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[277684.285997] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[277684.286010] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[277684.286013] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:50:a0:ba:1a/01:00:54:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:58:a8:bb:1a/00:00:54:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[277684.286014] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[277684.286015] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[277684.286017] ata5.00: cmd 60/00:58:a8:bb:1a/01:00:54:00:00/40 tag 11 ncq 131072 in

         res 40/00:58:a8:bb:1a/00:00:54:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[277684.286018] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[277684.286021] ata5: hard resetting link

[277684.636480] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[277684.636996] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[277684.637000] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[277684.637978] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[277684.637981] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[277684.638326] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[277684.638332] ata5: EH complete

[278625.601709] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x40000001 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[278625.601711] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[278625.601712] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[278625.601725] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[278625.601728] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:00:28:9c:dc/00:00:76:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:f0:f0:94:dc/00:00:76:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[278625.601729] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[278625.601731] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[278625.601733] ata5.00: cmd 60/b0:f0:f0:94:dc/00:00:76:00:00/40 tag 30 ncq 90112 in

         res 40/00:f0:f0:94:dc/00:00:76:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[278625.601734] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[278625.601736] ata5: hard resetting link

[278625.952223] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[278625.953111] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[278625.953114] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[278625.954139] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[278625.954142] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[278625.954484] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[278625.954490] ata5: EH complete

[278802.990947] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x8000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[278802.990949] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[278802.990950] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[278802.990953] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[278802.990955] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:78:70:5c:19/00:00:3a:00:00/40 tag 15 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:78:70:5c:19/00:00:3a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[278802.990956] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[278802.990959] ata5: hard resetting link

[278803.341478] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[278803.341963] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[278803.341967] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[278803.342901] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[278803.342904] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[278803.343254] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[278803.343259] ata5: EH complete

[279356.529949] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x60 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[279356.529950] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[279356.529952] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[279356.529954] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[279356.529956] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:28:d0:b8:d9/00:00:5f:00:00/40 tag 5 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:28:d0:b8:d9/00:00:5f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[279356.529957] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[279356.529958] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[279356.529960] ata5.00: cmd 60/50:30:28:b9:d9/00:00:5f:00:00/40 tag 6 ncq 40960 in

         res 40/00:28:d0:b8:d9/00:00:5f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[279356.529961] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[279356.529964] ata5: hard resetting link

[279356.880455] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[279356.881352] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279356.881356] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279356.882321] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279356.882324] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279356.882667] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[279356.882673] ata5: EH complete

[279367.385815] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x40 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[279367.385818] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[279367.385819] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[279367.385822] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[279367.385825] ata5.00: cmd 60/58:30:00:73:fb/00:00:5f:00:00/40 tag 6 ncq 45056 in

         res 40/00:30:00:73:fb/00:00:5f:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[279367.385826] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[279367.385830] ata5: hard resetting link

[279367.736348] ata5: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[279367.737290] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279367.737293] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279367.738238] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279367.738241] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279367.738585] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[279367.738591] ata5: EH complete

[279376.155412] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[279376.162450] TARGET_CORE[iSCSI]: Unsupported SCSI Opcode 0x85, sending CHECK_CONDITION.

[279382.147387] ata5: limiting SATA link speed to 3.0 Gbps

[279382.147391] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x4000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen

[279382.147392] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[279382.147394] ata5: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[279382.147397] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[279382.147400] ata5.00: cmd 60/58:70:38:f2:f8/00:00:2b:00:00/40 tag 14 ncq 45056 in

         res 40/00:70:38:f2:f8/00:00:2b:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[279382.147401] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

[279382.147405] ata5: hard resetting link

[279382.497923] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 320)

[279382.519862] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279382.519866] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279382.520824] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psargs-359)

[279382.520827] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88081c083860), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140724/psparse-536)

[279382.521185] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[279382.521189] ata5: EH complete
```

Looking at /proc/scsi/scsi though, it seems to me that it is /dev/sde which is giving me the errors, and there are two other drives of the exact same type in the machine:

```
phoebe ~ # cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: TS64GSSD340      Rev: 23b 

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: TOSHIBA MK6476GS Rev: 1C  

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST4000DM000-1F21 Rev: CC54

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST4000DM000-1F21 Rev: CC54

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi4 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST4000DM000-1F21 Rev: CC54

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi5 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD30EFRX-68E Rev: 0A82

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05
```

These disks are fairly new. Should I return this one as faulty? Or is there something else I can do?

Kind regards,

Tom

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tribbe,

Welcome to Gentoo.

All that the operating system can tell is that there are problems communicating with the drive.

That can be the controller on the motherboard, the data cable or the drive itself.

To see inside the drive you need smartmontools. Inslall that and post the smart log. 

Your log is unusual in that it does not give the LBA of any problem sectors.

If you don't have a backup yet, it might already be too late, that should be high on your list of priorities.

----------

## tribbe

SMART isn't saying anything wrong yet as far as I can see. 

```
phoebe ~ # smartctl --all /dev/sde

smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [x86_64-linux-3.17.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Desktop HDD.15

Device Model:     ST4000DM000-1F2168

Serial Number:    Z301W72F

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 06745ef96

Firmware Version: CC54

User Capacity:    4,000,787,030,016 bytes [4.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    5900 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ACS-3 T13/2161-D revision 3b

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Thu Jan  1 22:59:26 2015 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 249) Self-test routine in progress...

                                        90% of test remaining.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                (  117) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x73) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        No Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 505) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x1085) SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       229997192

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   096   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       4

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   073   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       21072917

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       838

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       4

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 0 0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   078   075   045    Old_age   Always       -       22 (Min/Max 18/25)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       11503

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   022   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       22 (0 18 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       25

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       392h+55m+38.344s

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1785642667

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       166368953287

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Self-test routine in progress 90%       838         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

I am running the long test though, and it has not yet finished, so I'll be waiting for that to finish.

The disk is part of a ZFS raidz pool and a scrub is almost finished, showing no errors whatsoever yet. Additionally, I have backups running of the important files on this machine. This means, I'm not too worried about losing the drive. I am mainly just questioning if I should simply request a new drive or not...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tribbe,

If there were errors that the drive knew about, they woluld be listed here.

```
SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged 
```

 . Like my sda.

```
SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (1 sectors)

Device Error Count: 2

   CR     = Command Register

   FEATR  = Features Register

   COUNT  = Count (was: Sector Count) Register

   LBA_48 = Upper bytes of LBA High/Mid/Low Registers ]  ATA-8

   LH     = LBA High (was: Cylinder High) Register    ]   LBA

   LM     = LBA Mid (was: Cylinder Low) Register      ] Register

   LL     = LBA Low (was: Sector Number) Register     ]

   DV     = Device (was: Device/Head) Register

   DC     = Device Control Register

   ER     = Error register

   ST     = Status register

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2 [1] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13428 hours (559 days + 12 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  84 -- 51 00 08 00 00 1c e5 82 0b 4c 00  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x1ce5820b = 484803083

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  61 00 48 00 30 00 00 1c e5 81 cb 40 08     02:15:16.100  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 00 08 00 28 00 00 1c e5 81 93 40 08     02:15:16.100  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 00 08 00 20 00 00 0e a5 df b3 40 08     02:15:16.100  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  ea 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08     02:15:16.100  FLUSH CACHE EXT

  61 00 08 00 10 00 00 1c e5 81 c3 40 08     02:15:16.100  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
```

That's the most recent error.

So the drive thinks its OK and the operating system sees a problem.

Critically there are no reallocated sectors and note the drive want' to reallocate either. 

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE 

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0 

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 
```

Replace the data cable when you have the opportunity.

Oh ... look at the smart data for all your drives, just in case you are looking at the wrong one.

----------

## tribbe

I've looked at all the smart data, 1 drive gave errors. I detached that drive for now, as it basically is not needed. In the logs it said ata2.00 for that drive, so I'm confident it was not the drive giving errors:

```
Jan  1 23:45:04 phoebe kernel: ata2.00: detaching (SCSI 1:0:0:0)
```

I'm going to monitor the log files for now, and assuming the error continues, when the smart test is over, I'll swap the disk I believe is giving the errors to the bay that was occupied by the now removed drive. That will be for tomorrow evening though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tribbe,

My money is on the SATA cable.

-- edit --

The smart log gives you the drive serial number, so when you have the drive in your hand, you can tell if its the right one.

```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Desktop HDD.15

Device Model:     ST4000DM000-1F2168

Serial Number:    Z301W72F 
```

----------

## tribbe

Smart test has finished: no errors.

However, since I detached the other drive yesterday, the error has not occurred. I have copied around 100Gb just now to make sure the drive was doing something, but got no error whatsoever. I'll monitor this for a couple of days.

----------

## Black

I've had issues lately as well: external USB drive (Seagate) that I use for backup. One day, it started giving errors on sector 0, which made the drive unusuable. After getting the error, I can't even mount it unless I call a e2fsck (it is formatted as ext3), but the error returns the next time I attempt any sizeable operation. SMART tests returned no error.

Then I realized it coincided with my upgrade to a new kernel, so I did some tests using both the old and the new kernel.

New kernel (3.17.8): disk fails every single time

Old kernel (3.12.13): disk works every single time

It seems clear to me that there is a bug in the kernel drivers. A quick search on the net seem to indicate that this bug appeared before, but should have been fixed by now. I haven't had the time to do enough research to submit a bug report, unfortunately.

So I'm currently running my old kernel until further notice.

----------

